# Trestle or Keystone bike park?



## amirh1 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,
I will be flying to Denver, CO for work and thought about taking a day off at one of the bike parks. I want to ride downhill, I like medium-sized features and black/double-black diamond trails (My "local" bike park is Northstar, which is a great fit for my level of riding).

I checked out the trail maps etc but very little info compared to actually being there.

Which of the two parks should I go to - has anyone had experience with both? I plan on renting armor and 7 or 8" bike, don't know if that's also a consideration or not. 

Thanks!!


----------



## chinkerjuarez (Apr 23, 2007)

Keystone is steep rocky technical terrain. WP has really stepped up their game with the Trestle Downhill, Be all you can Be, Rain Maker, and the the addition to No Quarter to add more challenge to the mountain, but it is still mostly man made features and flow vs the steep rocky terrain at Keystone. WP really only has two double blacks the DH and Be all you can Be. Keystone has many more. I personally like WP but I prefer the flowy type of park riding with berms, drops, and jumps. Also don't forget about Sol Vista right up the street from WP. Don't also forget that Cranksworx is in town this weekend WP so that might have some influence on the decision if you are here this weekend.


----------



## MBX5 (Apr 2, 2006)

Just like chinkerjuarez said Winter Park for flow and Keystone full on rocks/tech. The only other thing I would add is the rentals at Winter Park blow Keystones away!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Why not just hop over to the CO/Front Range forum. There are several threads w/ vids and pics, altho mostly of WP.


----------



## Shawn W. (Apr 4, 2010)

I would summarize it as old school vs new school.

Keystone is what I would call big bike dh, steeps,rocks, more difficulty.

Winter Park is park riding. One "dh" trail(trestle dh) and a lot of smooth jump trails. Winter Park aims to please the new to intermediate rider at the moment.


----------



## backcountryislife (Jun 18, 2008)

Of my buddies that were Keystone fans, most are riding WP now. The only complaint is that it's a bit pedally. The kind of stuff being built at WP now is pretty amazing, just tons of happy smoothness & air everywhere without the superduper rocky consequences.

It would be between WP & Sol Vista if it was my $$.


----------



## norton05 (Sep 20, 2005)

If you need to rent a bike, you should probably to go to WP. Both resorts are tons of fun, but WP has a better rental fleet by far. No resort is fun if your bike isn't working right.


----------



## amirh1 (Jan 11, 2007)

First of all - thanks A LOT for the info! I don't travel often so I want to maximize my fun. Nothing like first-hand testimonials!!

I wasn't aware of Sol-Vista - looking at the trail map it seems smaller than the other two, let me know if that's misleading.

I think the best thing to do would be to extend my stay - I do like DH double blacks, but what you say about WP and also the videos make me not want to miss it! If I can't extend my stay I'll have to make a tough decision but it looks like WP (I'm not going during the crankworx week). I called them up and their Demo selection does sound awesome - and I understand I can go in and change bikes whenever I feel like, would be a great opportunity to get some exp on 7" (I own a 6 and 8, never ridden a FR bike before)


----------



## jasonvelocity (Jul 21, 2006)

Sol Vista is smaller, but more challenging then WP.


----------



## nostrangertodanger (Feb 15, 2008)

keystone is way better for dh style...went to wp last year and wished I brought my all-mnt rig. sol vista is smaller but funner than wp.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

You can't go wrong with any of these 3 mountains. Everything said above is pretty much ture. One thing that's nice is WP stays open till 7:00 on Wednesday and Friday. Also, they have "freeride Friday" which is something like 40 bucks to rent a DH bike, armor, and helmet, from 4:00 pm - 7:00 pm. This includes a 3 hour lift pass.

I've ridden all 3 and my favorite is WP, but I still visit KS and Sol a few times a year as well. That's the beauty of being 1.5 hours away from 3 kick-arse mountains!! :thumbsup:


----------



## IvanLasston (Jul 10, 2006)

nostrangertodanger said:


> keystone is way better for dh style...went to wp last year and wished I brought my all-mnt rig. sol vista is smaller but funner than wp.


You can ride all mountain rigs at any of the resorts.

Also last year was a long time ago. Winter Park has been building like crazy. Last year in September new features were being added every weekend. There have been 3 new trails opened in the last month. Big berms, jumps, drops all on No Quarter and Rainmaker. As Pau11y said - go watch the videos in the front range forum.

If you don't have a bike both WP and Sol Vista have quality rentals. If you can link up with one of us with a pass at WP - you can get your rental for half off. Also check out this link
http://www.playwinterpark.com/events/bike-free
There are deals for Sol Vista and bike rentals.


----------



## ajdemo76 (Mar 25, 2009)

Winterpark has new Kona's for the regular fleet and also some Specialized Demo's as well for an upgrade price I believe. I think Keystone Sports is the main rental shop at Keystone renting mainly Trek Sessions. 
Keystone kicks your ass more for sure being steeper and rockier. I personally prefer Keystone but you'll have fun at WP. You could honestly ride WP with a HT/short travel dirt jumper but want the big bike for Keystone.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Imagine NorthStar without the dust....good ground, lots of grip and actual dirt....that is KeyStone....probably the best DH park in the US


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Imagine NorthStar without the dust....good ground, lots of grip and actual dirt....that is KeyStone....probably the best DH park in the US


Spoken like someone who hasn't been to Colorado in awhile.  J/K


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

ajdemo76 said:


> Winterpark has new Kona's for the regular fleet and also some Specialized Demo's as well for an upgrade price I believe.


Don't forget the Yeti 303's, Scott Gamblers, Scott Fr10's Kona Stab Supremes, Cove STD's, Specialized SXT's, then you get to the normal 2010 rental fleet of maybe 75-100 brand new Stabs and Stinkys. The rental fleet is pretty darn sweet.


----------



## MBX5 (Apr 2, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Imagine NorthStar without the dust....good ground, lots of grip and actual dirt....that is KeyStone....probably the best DH park in the US


If size/hight is the main determining factor then Colorado has some of the best ridding in the US for sure but if all around bike park is your thing I would say Diablo has them beat. I love WP (ride it like 3-4 days a week) and even have fun at Keystone but I'm going back East this week just to ride Diablo and even Whiteface.


----------



## backcountryislife (Jun 18, 2008)

joelalamo45 said:


> Spoken like someone who hasn't been to Colorado in awhile.  J/K


Exactly.

Hell, if you haven't been to WP in the last... 2 weeks... it's not the same mountain you saw last time.

And in 2 more weeks it'll be even better.

If you want solid nasty DH, trestle DH is fun, or Sol Vista has all the tech you need.
Keep your $$ out of Summit county, they don't want you there!! Better vibe, better county, better prices, less gapers... Grand county is the place to go. (and I work in Summit)


----------



## ajdemo76 (Mar 25, 2009)

joelalamo45 said:


> Don't forget the Yeti 303's, Scott Gamblers, Scott Fr10's Kona Stab Supremes, Cove STD's, Specialized SXT's, then you get to the normal 2010 rental fleet of maybe 75-100 brand new Stabs and Stinkys. The rental fleet is pretty darn sweet.


I thought they had some other demo's other than the Demo but had no idea they had the 303's. That's a pretty damn good line of rentals.


----------



## Monk_Knight (Aug 1, 2008)

I wayyyyy prefer Winter Park. Keystone felt like every trail was almost the same... steep to super-steep with large chunky rocks... old school gnar gnar type riding. There was one jump trail... but it just felt off. Like all the kickers were super steep DJ like ramps... good for slow, poppy hardtail air.. but you were hitting them fast on a big bike. Just felt awkward.

Winter Park isn't as gnarly... but it's way more fun. Super flowy, fast, lots of features, several super fun jump lines. 

One thing to keep in mind is, as others have said, you'll probably appreciate a solid 6-7'' bike more then the full on dh rig at WP. Something thats more flickable and easier to pop off lips will be more fun then a plow bike.


----------



## BFBF (Jul 8, 2010)

Keystone , WP or sol vista---there is NOT a bad choice in this group. 

I've also ridden vail a few times.. pmt, magic forest etc and had some good times there as well and it's never crowded.

FYI..sol vista has a RIDICULOUS rental fleet..Yeti 303rdh, Commencial DH supreme, Specialized demo 8's.... 

You'll be stoked anywhere you go..


----------



## amirh1 (Jan 11, 2007)

Active thread, I feel so much better and prepared for the fun day(s), thanks all!



IvanLasston said:


> If you can link up with one of us with a pass at WP - you can get your rental for half off.


Good advice, I'll try to do that as bikes are expensive (in Cali I don't rent, I have my own DH rig). If you see me, I'll be the 6'1 guy wearing glasses that looks like he's gonna have so much fun today!



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Imagine NorthStar without the dust....


 Northstar w/o the dust has a name and it's called heaven. Honestly, if such a place existed we'd all be living there!



rep_1969 said:


> You can't go wrong with any of these 3 mountains. Everything said above is pretty much ture.


Yup, it looks like you guys are lucky to live where you do! Since I'm going around Aug 10th which is midweek, I think Sol Vista will be closed so bummer. Maybe I'll try to make it in the Sunday before... I'm dying to try both WP and KS (and Sol Vista if it was open midweek). They both look fun in their way - I do like double-black rough-stuff. But based on what I've read here in the thread, it seems (without taking away from KS uniqueness) that WP is constantly improving while KS has been stagnating a bit. That's also evident in comparing the bike selection. So I'm looking to spend a couple of days but will start with WP and if that's all I have time for then be it. And also based on this thread, I'll rent a 7" and not 8" (for WP).


----------



## joggyj (Mar 23, 2008)

Sounds like you've got the story down. I'm not gonna get into which resort is better. If you had time I'd say try 'em all. Just wanted you to know you're not totally out of luck riding midweek. SV is open wed afternoons from 4pm-7pm and it's only $10 for those few hours. I've been taking wed off and hitting up WP during the day and then topping it off with SV in the afternoon. WP is staying open 'til 7pm on wed too. It's a great midweek day to ride if you can make it work. Have a great trip!!!


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

Good timing for me with this thread. I'm heading out from NorCal for a month on the road touring resorts and riding destinations with my girl and our dogs.
We will be spending the second week of August riding at Sol Vista, Winter Park and Keystone.
If you see us say hello, we will be on DHRs and having a great time.
Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Why not just ride them all if you're staying a while? Make WP your base of operations. Its 20 minutes to Sol Vista from there and about an hour to Keystone.

If you want old school DH Vail is worth the extra drive.

Really there are 4 DH resorts within 2 hours of Denver. I have had great days at all 4 places.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Imagine NorthStar without the dust....good ground, lots of grip and actual dirt....that is KeyStone....probably the best DH park in the US


You always say this and I usually ask when was the last time you were there? I don't remember an answer.


----------



## IvanLasston (Jul 10, 2006)

I almost forgot about Pedal Pusher's Pro Deal. You get everything at WP - ticket, bike, armor for $60. Just have to call in advance - you can just call the shop.
http://www.pedalpusherscyclery.com/events.htm


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Ithnu said:


> You always say this and I usually ask when was the last time you were there? I don't remember an answer.


5 years ago...it rained every day....trails were tacky and they opened paid in full the second day I was there.....still trail wasn't worn in yet.

I like the soil; that the trails ride on....the outright speed you ride at, flow and then the berms which I incorporated on local trails.

I have never been to the NY trails but I have rode SnoeShoe in w viginia

Resorts I have ridden and compare
Mt Baldy, Ca
Big Bear, Ca
Mammoth, Ca
NorthStar, Ca
Bootleg Canyon, Nv
Willamette pass, Or
Falls City (Black Rock), Or
SnoeShoe, WV
Vail, Co
Keystone, Co
Deer Valley, Ut
Bryan Head, Ut

of Course Whistler


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

amirh1 said:


> Northstar w/o the dust has a name and it's called heaven. Honestly, if such a place existed we'd all be living there!
> 
> ).


I don't see everyone living at Whistler


----------



## backcountryislife (Jun 18, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 5 years ago...


A lot has changed in the meantime. The focus of Intrawest & Vail resorts have swapped, and things at surrounding resorts have exploded.

Here's a recent thread from the last couple week that kinda gets to the core of differences of the mountains lately.

keystone... What happened to you...


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 5 years ago...it rained every day....trails were tacky and they opened paid in full the second day I was there.....still trail wasn't worn in yet.
> 
> I like the soil; that the trails ride on....the outright speed you ride at, flow and then the berms which I incorporated on local trails.


All righty then, if you liked it then you'll love it now. A few years back (2 or 3?) Keystone added several new trails. Sure they're not full top to bottom ones, but Keystone is 2,300 vertical so if it covers 1/2 the mountain its longer than some resorts' top to bottom trails.

They've updated several of the current ones, better jumps usually. I think WP and Sol Vista are having an influence to get them to improve their trails. Some people thought there would be too many bike resorts in 1 area. I've talked to the guys at WP and Sol Vista about that. Both have said their numbers have INCREASED. So the DH scene is getting bigger here, which only means more trails!

Oh and SMT you are correct, the dirt is nice at Keystone. Not as sandy as the rest of CO.


----------



## amirh1 (Jan 11, 2007)

IvanLasston said:


> I almost forgot about Pedal Pusher's Pro Deal. You get everything at WP - ticket, bike, armor for $60. Just have to call in advance - you can just call the shop.
> http://www.pedalpusherscyclery.com/events.htm


Thanks - that's a perfect deal for me! You've just saved me about $60, I wish I could buy you a beer or something... Now all I have to figure out is how to get some riding into Sol Vista - doing the Wed afternoon thing might be a hassle and expensive given I have to rent a bike and gear just for those few hours.


----------



## flOw dOwn (Feb 19, 2008)

Monk_Knight said:


> Keystone.... There was one jump trail... but it just felt off. Like all the kickers were super steep DJ like ramps... good for slow, poppy hardtail air.. but you were hitting them fast on a big bike. Just felt awkward.


I'm glad to hear somebody else say that... I couldn't have said it better. You want a DH bike for Keystone except on Money... feels so awkward. I'm making a habit of wrecking myself on that trail this year. Trestle is sooo far ahead of Keystone in the flowy jump trail style, even fun on a DH bike. But Keystone will give you the gnar, without a safety net, kind of feeling on the skinnies, drops, and gaps that can be really rewarding, or not.


----------



## Mutchie (Oct 12, 2008)

ajdemo76 said:


> I thought they had some other demo's other than the Demo but had no idea they had the 303's. That's a pretty damn good line of rentals.


And the Norco A lines and Vixas. Thanks for the props. if only we had Some Santa Cruz - stay tuned!


----------



## Mutchie (Oct 12, 2008)

amirh1 said:


> Active thread, I feel so much better and prepared for the fun day(s), thanks all!
> 
> Good advice, I'll try to do that as bikes are expensive (in Cali I don't rent, I have my own DH rig). If you see me, I'll be the 6'1 guy wearing glasses that looks like he's gonna have so much fun today!
> 
> ...


pre book a demo bike (like a demo 8 II or a 303) via the web site or call center, and we will give you a pair of brand new Oakley Hand ratchet goves as well as saving up to 33% off walk in price (shameless plug i know).

Or walk in with a Trestle Bike Park pass holder and get 50% off the walk in price of a rental. hey rent for two days and take the bike to Keystone for the second day. its all good.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

flOw dOwn said:


> I'm glad to hear somebody else say that... I couldn't have said it better. You want a DH bike for Keystone except on Money... feels so awkward. I'm making a habit of wrecking myself on that trail this year. Trestle is sooo far ahead of Keystone in the flowy jump trail style, even fun on a DH bike. But Keystone will give you the gnar, without a safety net, kind of feeling on the skinnies, drops, and gaps that can be really rewarding, or not.


I thought KS filled in all their gaps a few years ago. Are there new ones? I didn't see any on the early season day I was there, but we only got to ride from mid station down.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

flOw dOwn said:


> I'm glad to hear somebody else say that... I couldn't have said it better. You want a DH bike for Keystone except on Money... feels so awkward. I'm making a habit of wrecking myself on that trail this year. Trestle is sooo far ahead of Keystone in the flowy jump trail style, even fun on a DH bike. But Keystone will give you the gnar, without a safety net, kind of feeling on the skinnies, drops, and gaps that can be really rewarding, or not.


I 3rd that. I've never been able to get my DH rig to feel good on that trail. There is something amiss about those jumps.

I'm sure there are guys that can rip that trail to shreds, but it surly isn't me . . . or you two other guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh man, enjoy! Was both at Keystone and WP last week and had the most fun on two wheels in a long time. Ditto what everybody else said with the differences in tech and flow. YOU will have so much fun!


----------



## flOw dOwn (Feb 19, 2008)

dbabuser said:


> I thought KS filled in all their gaps a few years ago. Are there new ones? I didn't see any on the early season day I was there, but we only got to ride from mid station down.


Well, there's that big step down gap below the rock garden, on Jam Rock I think. Pretty sure there's a couple doubles on Milky Way up top, maybe a couple on High Speed Dirt or Helter Skelter. Can't think of exactly where they are, haven't spent too much time there. Mostly up above midway. There are some new hip jumps, but I forget which trail they are on.


----------



## amirh1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Had a blast, thanks for the advice!*

So unfortunately I had only one day to ride, and it was midweek so that left Keystone or Winterpark. I chose Winterpark because of the comments in the thread, and also got the Pedal Pushers deal (thanks IvanLasston for the tip! :thumbsup: ) and took the demo bikes for a spin.

So I can only comment on Winterpark, but I will say these things:

The park is VERY well maintained. They had the crew working on the trails as I was riding them, and the trails were in top condition!
Props on the features! The berms and mega-berms are PERFECT, and the wooden structures add some nice variety.
Trail selection is smaller than my usual bike park (Northstar) but definitely enough to fill a couple of days of riding.
While most black trails are nice and flowy and can accomodate a 7" bike, Trestle Downhill is definitely a double-black diamond! I took a nice face-plant on one of the rooty sections, definitely a step up (in tech difficulty) from the rest of the park trails.
Definitely nice selection of bikes, but if you're a size large better get there early if you want the better demo bikes.

In all I had a blast and drove back to the airport with a big smile on my face, that lasted all the way until I showed up at work the next day  Can't wait to get back there, give 'er another run and maybe also try Sol Vista and Keystone.

Thanks all for the info - if you're ever in NorCal and want information on local trails or Northstar bike park let me know.


----------



## Shamrock1079 (Jun 4, 2008)

which bike/s did you try while you were up there?


----------



## amirh1 (Jan 11, 2007)

I tried the Kona Stab Supreme, it felt pretty good and breaks really well. Of course I couldn't completely tune it to fit me but at least it had the Boxxer World Cup air so I could let pressure out to suite my needs. The suspension felt a little stiff, probably due for service. There was an issue with the chain, came off twice one of them in the front despite the chain guide. Getting it back in and syncing it with the cogs was a pain. I spoke to another guy who took out a Stab and he had exactly the same issues with the chain.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

amirh1 said:


> [*] Trestle Downhill is definitely a double-black diamond! I took a nice face-plant on one of the rooty sections, definitely a step up (in tech difficulty) from the rest of the park trails.
> [/LIST]


How does this compare to double blacks at your normal resort, Northstar? Because there are more difficult double blacks at Keystone, Vail, Angel Fire and Snowmass.

*Disclaimer* I enjoy riding Trestle DH.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

I'll go on record to say that I do think Trestle Downhill, and Mountain Goat are black runs, but I wouldn't award them the "Double-Black" status. It's hard to "burn" down those trails at speed, but everything on them is doable in my book. IMO


----------



## amirh1 (Jan 11, 2007)

Ithnu said:


> How does this compare to double blacks at your normal resort, Northstar? Because there are more difficult double blacks at Keystone, Vail, Angel Fire and Snowmass.
> 
> *Disclaimer* I enjoy riding Trestle DH.


Well, Trestle DH was challenging to me, for the most part due to a couple of "surprise" steep sections there where I came out of a turn into a gnarly rock or root garden.

That being said, I would rank it on the less challenging end when compared to all double-blacks at Northstar, and definitely more technical than the single ones. I ride all of Northstar double blacks and most of them are more demanding than Trestle DH. Some due to the steepness and the rocks, some due to the lack of flow requiring you to lay off the breaks for almost anything, and some due to a crazy obstacle right in the middle of the trail (there's one where I even get off my bike and walk to ride another day). A lot also has to do with the "dirt" - Northstar feels like you're riding in loose powder all day.

I would really recommend you stop by at Northstar if you're in the area. Of course, if you're traveling especially to ride a bike park, I would change the destination to Whistler


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

amirh1 said:


> I would really recommend you stop by at Northstar if you're in the area. Of course, if you're traveling especially to ride a bike park, I would change the destination to Whistler


I had a friend out at Northstar for the ProGRT and he spoke highly of it. But he was running a team of juniors so I don't think he got to hit the whole mountain.

I was thinking of a 2 week bike trip next year. Driving from Denver, hit Northstar, visit a friend in SF, visit a friend in Seattle, Whistler, home through Wyoming to ride Teton Pass and visit another friend in Jackson.

Lots of riding and getting to see old friends:thumbsup:


----------



## amirh1 (Jan 11, 2007)

Ithnu said:


> I had a friend out at Northstar for the ProGRT and he spoke highly of it. But he was running a team of juniors so I don't think he got to hit the whole mountain.
> 
> I was thinking of a 2 week bike trip next year. Driving from Denver, hit Northstar, visit a friend in SF, visit a friend in Seattle, Whistler, home through Wyoming to ride Teton Pass and visit another friend in Jackson.
> 
> Lots of riding and getting to see old friends:thumbsup:


Sounds good! I have yet to hit Whistler... Yes, do hit Northstar, DON'T be tempted to any other bike park at Tahoe such as Kirkwood (nothing there) or Squaw (good runs but too few). BTW Tahoe has some great XC/AM riding if you're into it, as well as some good DH runs that I haven't done but heard good things about (e.g. Mr Toad's wild ride).


----------



## Allmtnman (May 15, 2008)

backcountryislife said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Hell, if you haven't been to WP in the last... 2 weeks... it's not the same mountain you saw last time.
> 
> ...


Damn straight we don't want you here! Especially douch!bags like backountrislife! I think everyone should go to Grand County, then Summit County would rock!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

amirh1 said:


> I tried the Kona Stab Supreme, it felt pretty good and breaks really well...


Yeah, I love a bike that breaks well...  (sorry couldn't resist...  ):


----------



## backcountryislife (Jun 18, 2008)

Allmtnman said:


> Damn straight we don't want you here! Especially douch!bags like backountrislife! I think everyone should go to Grand County, then Summit County would rock!!! LOL!!!


What??? Did I cut you off last week or sumtin????

AAAAAH, yeah... I should have recognized the Hoosier pass tool-ness that happens south of Breck, can't believe I missed that... yeah bud, come play on the jumps wed, neither one of us will be *****ing about scummit after that I don't think! (for a while anyhow)

btw, looks like they're starting on the next line now... STOKED!!!!!

We're just getting to the best part of the year, when both counties are chill for a few months again! MAN, do I love the off season!

Btw, WP is open on the weekends until end of sept.


----------

